# DT Swiss 1650 Tubeless information???



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

I just picked up a brand new 2012 BMC SL01 with DT Swiss 1650 wheels but I can't get any information on them anywhere in terms of what/how it's built up with. I'm wondering if this is some type of Fulcrum Racing 4 type of variant like Specialized has where the hub is from the 3 series and the rim is from the 5 series (or whatever it is).

anyone have any knowledge on the details of these 1650 wheels? I see some information about the 1600 DT Swiss wheels, but what makes up the "50" moniker?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

It looks like the DT 1650 wheels are OEM wheels since they are not shown on the DT website. The 1600 wheels are stated to have bladed spokes, and the picture of the 1650 wheels on the BMC website do not appear to have bladed spokes. Perhaps the spokes are the only difference, or maybe the 1650 wheels have a steel freehub body instead of aluminum to account for the weight difference. The 1600 wheels look like they have DT 350 hubs, although I am not certain, so the 1650 wheels probably also have those hubs.

Update:
The 1600 wheels have Aero Comp spokes which are a bladed version of DT Competition spokes. If the 1650 wheels use DT Champion spokes, that weight difference will be almost 50 grams.


----------

